# nero8 + vista



## sko1970 (9. Januar 2008)

hi Leutz 

hi hab mir nero8 gekauft und versucht zu installieren nur leider stoppt der install und zeigt mir....

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ok  die datei is vorhanden hab aber kein zugriff
wüsste auch nich warum ich da rein sollte


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




tja und das wars dann

hab schon clean tool verwendet von nero um ältere versionen von nero zu löschen hat auch nix geholfen

und text an nero geschrieben

naja die schicken dir auch nur "das problem is uns bekannt"



Sehr geehrter Herr Kopping, 

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. 

 Um das Problem zu lösen, müssen Sie alle Anwendungen von Nero 8 von Ihrem System deinstallieren und die Nero 8 Version anschließend neu installieren. Dazu sind drei wesentliche Schritte notwendig: 

1. Herausfinden Ihrer Nero 8 Seriennummer 

2. Deinstallieren aller Nero 8 Programme mit dem Nero CleanTool 

3. Installieren der neuesten Nero 8 Version 

1. 

Für die spätere Neuinstallation der Nero 8 Version ist es notwendig, dass Sie Ihre Seriennummer vor dem Deinstallieren herausfinden und sich notieren. 

Sie finden Ihre Seriennummer im Nero ControlCenter, indem Sie wie folgt vorgehen: 

Klicken Sie in der Windows Startleiste auf "Start". 

Klicken Sie nacheinander auf die Einträge "Alle Programme" - "Nero 8" - "Nero ToolKit" – "Nero ControlCenter". 

-> Nero Control Center wird geöffnet. 

Klicken Sie auf der linken Seite auf das Symbol "Lizenz" um die Seriennummer anzuzeigen. 

-> Ihre Seriennummer wird im rechten Fenster angezeigt. 

Notieren Sie sich die Seriennummer. 

Alternativ können Sie die Seriennummer auch im Registrierungs-Editor einsehen. 

Gehen Sie hierzu wie folgt vor: 

Klicken Sie in der Windows Startleiste auf "Start". 

Klicken Sie auf den Eintrag "Ausführen". 

-> das Fenster "Ausführen" wird geöffnet. 

Schreiben Sie "regedit" ins das Eingabefeld "Öffnen" und klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche "OK". 

-> Das Fenster "Registrierungs-Editor" wird geöffnet. 

Sie finden Ihre Seriennummer im Verzeichnisbaum auf der linken Seite des Fensters unter dem Pfad 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Nero\Installation\Families\Nero 8\Info 

-> Ihre Seriennummer wird im rechten Fenster neben dem Eintrag "Serial8" angezeigt. Sie hat folgende Form: 

1K2x-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx oder 

9K2x-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx 

Notieren Sie sich die Seriennummer. 

2. 

Beginnen Sie nun damit, alle Nero 8 Anwendungen mit Hilfe des Nero 8 CleanTools von Ihrem System zu deinstallieren. Gehen Sie dazu wie folgt vor: 

Laden Sie das Nero 8 CleanTool auf Ihre Festplatte herunter. 

Entpacken Sie die ZIP-Datei mit WinZip oder WinRAR und speichern den Inhalt auf Ihrer Festplatte. 

Doppelklicken Sie auf die entpackte EXE-Datei, um das CleanTool zu starten. 

-> Das Fenster "Nero General CleanTool" öffnet sich. Die installierte Nero Version wird angezeigt. 

Aktivieren Sie das Kontrollkästchen vor der angezeigten Nero Version. 

Klicken Sie anschließend auf die Schaltfläche "Säubern". 

-> Ein Statusfenster öffnet sich. 

Die Ausführung des Tools kann einige Minuten dauern. 

Warten Sie, bis der Fortschrittsbalken ganz durchgelaufen ist. 

Klicken Sie im Fenster "Nero General CleanTool" auf die Schaltfläche "Verlassen", sobald der Löschvorgang abgeschlossen ist. 

Starten Sie den PC neu. 

-> Das Nero 8 CleanTool hat alle Nero-Einträge von Ihrem System entfernt. 

3. 

Um nun die neueste Nero 8 Version zu installieren, gehen Sie wie folgt vor: 

(Hinweis: Installieren Sie nun keine ältere Nero 8 Version von CD, sondern direkt die neueste Nero 8 Version von unserer Webseite. Jede herunter geladene Version hat den vollen Funktionsumfang wie eine Originalversion von einer Nero Installations-CD, die Installation einer Vorgängerversion ist nicht notwendig) 


Laden Sie die neueste Nero 8 Version von unserer Webseite 


auf Ihre Festplatte herunter. 

Doppelklicken Sie auf die herunter geladene Nero 8 Installationsdatei, um die Installation zu starten. 

Geben Sie bei der Installation Ihre Nero 8 Seriennummer ein, um die Version frei zu schalten. 

(Wenn Sie keine Seriennummer eingeben, wird Nero nur als Testversion installiert) 

-> Sie haben Nero 8 nun neu auf Ihrem System installiert.


Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, können Sie uns jederzeit eine E-Mail zusenden. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 


Ihr Nero Support Team 



hab das alles gemacht aber nix hilft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hat jemand ein plan?


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe kein Vista, aber in der Regel muss man Programme als Administrator installieren damit es funktioniert. Ansonsten ka...


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Januar 2008)

Das hat aber nichts mit seinem Problem zu tun, denke ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuch mal, den Installer erneut runterzuladen. Diesmal vielleicht auf eine andere Festplatte.
Und leg mal das Temp Verzeichnis um, vielleicht hilft das auch.


----------



## Gyrlin (9. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts mit seinem Problem zu tun, denke ich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WoW Patches lassen sich auch nur Installieren wenn man sie als Administrator ausführt !
Wenn ich mit dem BlizzDownload nen Patch saug, der fertig iss, fängt der ja automatisch das installieren an.
Beim großen 871mb Patch hats mir 2 ma den Lappi abgeschossen deswegen.

Rechtsklick auf die Setupdatei -> Als Administrator asuführen.

Das kann man aber auch abschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Januar 2008)

Das Interessante ist ja, dass die Installation erst ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr funktioniert.
Wenn er nicht als Administrator angemeldet wäre, könnte er die Installation gar nicht erst starten, oder?


----------



## Nofel (10. Januar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das Interessante ist ja, dass die Installation erst ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr funktioniert.
> Wenn er nicht als Administrator angemeldet wäre, könnte er die Installation gar nicht erst starten, oder?



Doch die Installation, versucht dann erst etwas in der REgestrie oder in einem Ordner zu veränder in den sie nicht rein darf als normaler Hauptbenutzer. z.B. eine .dll Datei oder halt wirklich einen reg-Schlüssel der allgemeine Gültigkeit haben soll.


----------



## sko1970 (10. Januar 2008)

mein dank geht an alle und besonders an bloodberry
dein tip hat geholfen
neu install auf andere festplatte und es lief durch danke (hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können)

mfg sko


----------



## Deadlift (10. Januar 2008)

Das Problem hier ist ein Konflikt mit ner Version die sie zum Download angeboten hatten.

Es lag eine alte Demo Version den Kunden zum verkauf in der der Lizenz Schlüßel nichts bewirkt hat.
Wenn du die aber einmal drauf hast musste sie erst vollständig incl Registry Löschen bevor du die neue (gefixte) Version downloaden und vollständig installieren konntest.

Sonst bekommt man genau obigen Fehler weil er meint du installierst die für ihn falsche Version.
Hatte genau den selben Mist auch.

Darum klappte was ihr getrieben habt, Schuld war ne falsche Version die sie zum Download angeboten hatten und auch die "wenn sei eine Demo Version installiert" haben Variante klappte nicht da die Demo auch noch Schrott war....


----------

